# About to drop....



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Pups off of HOT parents... Conformation Champion stud... Both parents Conformationally correct, ADBA registered..
Looking for working homes only please... (Conf., WP., etc....)
Willing to work a deal with the right people...
Take a chance folks you might be surprised.... $350... + s/h..

Sire producing well...
Taking deposits now... Please pm for more info...
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=56395


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck finding these pups some awesome homes Roe. You link isn't working for the ped. The one on Daves page works fine tho so maybe it just needs changed?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I saw this breeding it is very tempting!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey PK hit me up... we can work something out...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey performance... If you want one its yours... just pay shipping & crate....


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok pups born January 28, 2011.... Here are the pics...
RESERVED MALE #1:








RESERVED MALE #2:








FEMALE #1 OPEN:








MALE #3 OPEN:








FEMALE #2 OPEN:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

CONTINUED:
MALE#4 OPEN:








FEMALE #3 OPEN:








MALE #5 OPEN:








MALE #6 OPEN:








OK FOLKS THESE PUPS NEED HOMES SOON... SO DON'T BE SHY, HIT ME UP...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG I reallylike female number 3 and male number 6. Good lookin pups, can't wait to see them grow up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Keep me in mind for female 3, I want to see them at 6 weeks and I will decide on getting one or not.  nice litter


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good call Lisa!Female #3 is the most beautiful IMO.If you decide to get her I can't wait to watch her grow!

Good luck in finding the right homes for these pups!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I will do so PK... If she's still openin 6 weeks...lol...


----------



## Cassi-South Africa (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you guys ever thought of sendng pups to South Africa?

I am in Cape Town and my male has won a gold in confirmation and my female has 2 bronze, also in confirmation, ADBA rules are used down here.

Our shows for this year start at the end of the month.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

how did this turn out ? 
did you find all the kids homes ? just curious.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

we never did get 6week pics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Any update on the pups or are they all gone?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Some of the best Watchdog I've seen true to form and even down from some big dogs Im lovin some of the building blocks... built on brimstone, that is a nicely bred watchdog litter ya'll got.. Great dogs well stacked ped... Good stuff! :clap: Best of wishes finding homes up:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey PK, pm me your email addy and i will send you pics of your pick...lol... she is very pretty and stands out... i was actually thinking of keeping her close by but have come to the realization that they need folks who can really show her off better than I can... lol... all others placed and or sold... only got her and 1 male available... pm me for pics and info...


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

Awwww Rolex puppies! I have two males off Rolex and I love my Rolex babies lol One is my house dog and the other is my Father in laws house dog


----------

